# green haze.



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

my tank has a green haze to it. its cloudy but you can definatly see that its green. tank has been set up for a few months and plants have been in it for about a month now. im going to do a water change in a bit and see if it changes. any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Try this..BS had to deal with it.
Link

Pick up a UV sterilizer and blackout your tank to get rid of it temporarily.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea i dont have a full plant setup with C02 and whatnot. i just bought some low light plants and tossed em in









i might just get rid of them instead of going through all that trouble. thanks though.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

kinda made me sad takin them plants out.









some had roots going across the whole tank.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

yea i know its going to be a pain in the ass when having a planted tank...if you are going to trash your plants try posting it up maybe another member would like them


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

its probably an alge boom.

a lot of members are posting threads simmilar to this.

treat for alge


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

A U/V filter will zap that in no time- for good.
I noticed this happens after the substrate is kicked up a bit too much. Like from gravel vaccing too crazy, and major replanting is done.
It's nice to have one around


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i havent gravel vacced in about a week.

i just took the plants out. it was just a experiment maybe ill set up a real planted tank in time.

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

green water is perfect if you are rasing Daphnea


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i havent gravel vacced in about a week.


you'll be ok


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, and also, any spike in ammonia can trigger this problem, like uneaten food particles that are allowed to stay in the tank and anything else that can spike the levels.

I don't gravel vac my tank at all.. Just skim the surface as best as I can


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The green water really had nothing to do with the plants being there. If anything they would be helping. too much or too long of a light period is more likley your culprit. Get a UV filter and put the plants back in.


----------

